# dossier de liste de lectures sur l'ipod?



## beacheur (16 Novembre 2008)

Salut!!

Sur itunes je me suis créer un dossiers de listes de lectures (avec les différentes playlist que j'utilise en soirée,afin de gagner de la place sur la colonne de gauche et dans mon ipod).
Mon ipod est lui synchroniser avec itunes,mais il n'accepte pas les dossiers de liste de lectures,il me les mélange avec les autres.

J'ai un ipod nano 1g 8go,je voulais savoir si sur les 3g c'est le même probleme ou pas?(car je veut ptet m'en acheter un,8go sa se remplit trop vite.)


merci


----------



## fandipod (17 Novembre 2008)

Normalement quand tu créais ta liste de lecture tu la glisses dans ton ipod et ensuite tu vois ta liste de lecture apparaitre dans Ipod=>Musique=>Liste de lecture.


----------



## beacheur (17 Novembre 2008)

hum...je crois que tu n'a pas bien compris ma question...
Regarde la piece jointe,c'est un dossier (genre) qui contient des liste de lectures,mais ce dossier ne marche pas sur mon ipod,est ce que ca fonctionne sur les nouveaux??

merci


----------



## fandipod (17 Novembre 2008)

Pourquoi ne pas glissé les listes de lecture au fur et à mesure dans l'ipod?


----------



## fandipod (17 Novembre 2008)

J'ai compris ton problème. En faite les listes de lecture que tu as ne peuvent pas être mise sur l'ipod. Il faut donc que tu crées une liste de lecture en allant dans fichier et en séléctionnant nouvelle liste de lecture et ensuite tu ajoutes les morceaux que tu souhaites mettre dans ta liste de lecture et ensuite tu glisses cette liste de lecture dans ton ipod. Voilà bonne soirée.


----------



## beacheur (17 Novembre 2008)

lol,je suis desoler mais je crois que tu comprend vraiment pas mon probleme,au niveau des listes de lectures sur mon ipod ya pas de souci,il est synchroniser avec itunes.Mais j'ai beaucoup de listes et c'est chiant de tout parcourir sur l'ipod.
Or sur itunes pour remedier a ca tu peut creer un "dossier de listes de lectures"(cf photo) qui te permet de gagner de l'espace(visuel).Mais par contre l'ipod n'accecpte pas les dossiers comme ca et met les listes des dossiers avec les autres.C'est plus clair ou pas??


----------



## fandipod (17 Novembre 2008)

Oui, Je viens d'essayé et cela marche. Tu peux effectivement mettre sur un ipod différente lliste de ecture dans un dossier mais par contre les différentes liste de lecture à l'intérieur sont mélangés et ne sont pas séparer comme dans Itunes.

Donc je pense que cela marche avec les ipod nano 3g


----------



## Gwen (17 Novembre 2008)

Bon, je te réponds, car cela semble compliqué à comprendre.

En gros, c'est Non.

Si dans iTunes tu peux avoir une hiérarchie dans tes listes de lectures, dans l'iPod, quelque soit le modèle tu as juste un niveau de liste. Du coup, elles se retrouvent toutes dans la même fenêtre et sont mélangées entre elles.

Tous les modèles sont comme ça.


----------



## OlivierTassi (18 Novembre 2008)

Et c'est pareil avec les photos. Pareil aussi qd dans iMovie tu listes tes chansons. On ne voit pas les dossiers.


----------



## ficelle (18 Novembre 2008)

le classic 120 go conserve les dossiers, et je suppose que c'est le même comportement avec les nouveaux nano... c'est dommage que ce ne soit pas la même chose avec l'iphone...


----------



## beacheur (19 Novembre 2008)

ok merci a tous!!

je m'explique peut etre pas très cairement des fois lol.


a plus!


----------

